# Sturmey Archer 3 Spd Build Up



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm looking at the Sturmey Archer 3 Spd w/ coaster brake ( https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=24352 ) for a bike path beater (No off road, just for towing the kid) and since I've never dealt with internal geared hubs before, is this the only thing I need?

It comes with the shifter and mounting hardware, but I know Nexus' need a lot additional hardware, and this seems complete. Am I correct? (Besides rim and spokes of course, I'll be doing the build)

I already have a crank set ready to turn into single chainring depending on chainline.

Finally, what chain? I heard the single speed chains are junk, and an 8 spd chain works best. Any truth to the rumors?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Unlike Shimano and SRAM IGHs, aftermarket Sturmeys come complete with the hub, nuts, anti-rotation washers, cables, housing, fittings, twist shifter, etc.

Sturmey aditionally offers an impressive array of alternate 3-speed shifters: the classic metal trigger, a two thumb paddle "rapidfire" style, and a bar end/downtube shifter.

You'll kind-of need to match the chain and cog (width). An 1/8 chain will run fine on a 3/32 cog, but if you have an 1/8 cog you'll have to have an 1/8 chain. The Sturmey hub will probably come with a 1/8 cog. 3/32 cogs that fit this hub are available from Sturmey, Shimano, SRAM and many other sources.

JD


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Awesome info! Thanks for the response!


----------

